# fussy or is it the norm??



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Stayed at a campsite for the weekend, luverly place by the way. great pitch, very large, parked up, hunky dory or so we thought when people started to walk through our pitch, there was a fence behind us and then bushes with a slight gap between them, not to much of a problem as they walked behind our motorhome, but during the night with the electric cable on the floor people were tripping over it, so hung it from a tree, across the fence and on the back of the motorhome, yet still people walked under or over it, worse still they walked right across the front of our pitch where we were sitting. kids i can understand a little (although ours have been told to do's and don't on campsites) there was a perfectly good footpath slightly down from our pitch but this was their short cut through. i did comment a couple of times but not once did anyone turn around and acknowledge me. one night someone must have walked into the electric hook up as it shook the whole van (loved to have seen it), am i being too fussy or is it ok and quite a friendly thing to walk through pitches.

cheers 
ANN


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't think you are fussy at all. As far as I am concerned it is indeed bad manners and annoying, but it does happen quite a bit.

Maybe a growling, aggresive dog is the answer? Don't think our labrador qualifies. :twisted:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

The height of bad manners in my book to walk through someone elses pitch! You are quite within your right to complain. Try putting up wind breaks round the back edges of the pitch. If people have to dodge them they may get the message (although it may reduce your view.)


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

pieterv said:


> Don't think you are fussy at all. As far as I am concerned it is indeed bad manners and annoying, but it does happen quite a bit.
> 
> Maybe a growling, aggresive dog is the answer? Don't think our labrador qualifies. :twisted:


our staffie was sitting there, but rolling over and asking for his belly to be rubbed didn't really do much, maybe i could get a stick on vicious face for him or me for that matter


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

MrsW said:


> The height of bad manners in my book to walk through someone elses pitch! You are quite within your right to complain. Try putting up wind breaks round the back edges of the pitch. If people have to dodge them they may get the message (although it may reduce your view.)


wind breaks on my shoppin list if anyone has good ones they have bought let me know where from

cheer 
Ann


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

"Oui, en Anglettere, c'est normal" I don't recall similar prob's when on campsites in France, and am quite certain Pierre would have something to say!!!!!!

curlyboy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

CurlyBoy said:


> "Oui, en Anglettere, c'est normal" I don't recall similar prob's when on campsites in France, and am quite certain Pierre would have something to say!!!!!!
> 
> curlyboy


Perhaps that is why many french sites have demarcation hedges making it impossible to walk through a pitch.

I think a lot depends on the layout of the site. At the Salisbury C&CC site for example there are no pitch markers except for the 'tow bar' one. it would be unrealistic to expect people to walk 300 metres round the site to get to the facilities when it is only 40m away direct.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

chickann said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > The height of bad manners in my book to walk through someone elses pitch! You are quite within your right to complain. Try putting up wind breaks round the back edges of the pitch. If people have to dodge them they may get the message (although it may reduce your view.)
> ...


Towsure windbreaks arnt to bad ann weve had two for years.
kev


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

rayc said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > "Oui, en Anglettere, c'est normal" I don't recall similar prob's when on campsites in France, and am quite certain Pierre would have something to say!!!!!!
> ...


Yep I agree, but on one occasion at the CC site at Godrevey the lady behind us squeezed through between my awning and my car to avoid walking around it, when I challenged her she said it was muddy on the other side!!!! I replied, " well it is camping not a five star hotel" she wasn't impressed!!

curlyboy


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I think you should chill about it.... if your pitch happened to have a gap in the hedge behind it that people found it a shortcut to walk through, then hey, just let them

you could put a windbreak up so as to separate your "pitch" area from a shortcut towards the gap, as if you have made them a walkway.... 

Or say "hello, how are you?" to each person who goes by and ask them if they want a cup of tea. If they're not the friendly type, they won't walk past again and you can't be held to have been grumpy.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

think along the lines of.......

where I lay my head's my home

My home is my castle

castles have moats

moats have water

chuck the washing up bowlful over the next invader :lol:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

think along the lines of.......

where I lay my head's my home

My home is my castle

castles have moats

moats have water

chuck the washing up bowlful over the next invader :lol:


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

cheers all, come to the conclution that it is quite rude to walk through a pitch, i would personally never do it and if i needed to i would ask 1st, there was a perfectly good footpath to walk through 2 pitches down so windbreaks and barbed wire are coming with me next time, it wouldn't have been so bad had people not walked through at 2am making a noise.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Trip wires mate. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

*Lol*

Just wanted to thank everyone that replies to my post, some very sensible answers (thank you) and some that really make me chuckle, am having a really crap few weeks after setting fire to my kitchen, and my leaky loo in morris, but i am guaranteed to come on here and forget just for a while all the things that go wrong  

so thank you all


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Trip wires mate. :lol:
> 
> Dave p


well the electric hook up cable worked well one night, shook the whole van, just hope they ended up in the bushes :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Sounds like you inadvertently pitched on an unofficial footpath.
Annoying maybe and rather inconsiderate by other campers not to respect your space. 
You could have. maybe, moved your table and chairs to make access to the gap in the hedge not quite so attractive.

Or, started to invade everyone else's pitch with the excuse that you thought it was 'house rules' :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well it sure beats 'Countdown'. :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Lol*



chickann said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone that replies to my post, some very sensible answers (thank you) and some that really make me chuckle, am having a really crap few weeks after setting fire to my kitchen, and my leaky loo in morris, but i am guaranteed to come on here and forget just for a while all the things that go wrong
> 
> so thank you all


ps - merged this with the original post so people don't get too confused!! 8)


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi 

Its my biggest bugbare.... woude they walk through your garden without a by your leave ??? NO.

I'M GONNA GET ME A CATTLE PROD !!!! :lol: :evil: :lol: :evil:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I dislike it too :x 

Rather than confruntation as I have a short fuse  I sometimes set out my wind break guide ropes all the way across the pitch and then watch for the slip ups :lol: 

Why are most of them tuggers :?: that is what it seems to us when have camped on sites in the UK


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A few, strategically placed, imitation dog turds might discourage unwelcome wanderers.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

tonyt said:


> A few, strategically placed, imitation dog turds might discourage unwelcome wanderers.


well with our leaky toilet at the weekend nearly had human ones on the pitch


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

tattytony said:


> I dislike it too :x
> 
> Rather than confruntation as I have a short fuse  I sometimes set out my wind break guide ropes all the way across the pitch and then watch for the slip ups :lol:
> 
> Why are most of them tuggers :?: that is what it seems to us when have camped on sites in the UK


did follow the couple who stepped over our tent and through the pitch, they were in a winnie thingy from america, he was as big as it so didn't complain 8O


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

chickann said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> > I dislike it too :x
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Last time we had invaders walking across the pitch and nebbing in the van windows, Mrs Blizz was going to run out and point at them, shouting "PEEPING TOM" 8O :? at the top of her voice.

That might have done the trick, but she never got round to it 8)


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Trip wires mate. :lol:
> 
> Dave p


.....connected to a couple of claymores.... That'll see them off, with the added advantage that the blast can be directed away from the van. 

Any more really good ideas? On the practical side, the strategically placed windbreak is a good one, but much less fun than the above


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> .................... On the practical side, the strategically placed windbreak is a good one, but much less fun than the above


...............with electrified cattle fencing wire instead of nylon guy ropes?


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

was thinking of installing a motion sensor sprinkler system, or am i just getting a bit carried away, might just get the kids some super soaker water guns instead, at least it will keep them amused


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I got a word or two said to me when I just passed along the very edge of ones pitch here in Italy one year. It was a much shorter route than going down a road and back again to the service area. I thought I was being careful staying out of their useable area.

We travel with four bikes which when placed strategically make a nice barrier. Or maybe a clothes line or such which is not so obvious and doesn't cost anything. Otherwise it's something to keep in mind when selecting a site as no amount of complaining is going to stop everyone from passing through if it is convenient for them.


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

We try to place the bikes or put the washing line if there is
a short cut through our pitch.

I have got a windbreak this year to stop kids riding too close
to Hagrid, he isn't dangerous but likes to meet and greet. He is
always securly fastened up.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Wow, Hagrid (great name!) is marvellous!


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

It annoys me too.
We have Molly on a home-made steel coated lead attached to the motorhome - she's broken three shop bought ones 8O 
Because no-one knows what breed she is (old english bulldog) they give her a very wide berth. Apart from those that know her that is  

Sandra 

PS I love Hagrid


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Wow, Hagrid (great name!) is marvellous!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We try to avoid sites if we can and use cl's, aires, stellplatz and sostas which suit us and on many you can't be too territorial really but one thing that really annoys me is staring. I'm not fussed if people walk past my van window but why do they think it's ok to stare through it. Same when you pull up somewhere on the bike or in the van. People staring in a gormless fashion. Sorry folks but the worst offenders are the Brits closelly followed by the Germans. The French on the otherhand never stare but will always say hello.

Last night we drive on the bike to the main square in menaggio on lake como. You could spot the Brits in the restaurants as they were staring at us mouths open like we had just walked out if the swamp or something.

Most strange


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Reminds me of once when we were camped on the bank of the Mosel and campers walked across our pitch to pee in the river beside us rather than take the short walk to the toilet block. Admittedly they had been drinking, and then some.


----------

